# Height/Weight growth chart



## CNSmith2006 (Sep 26, 2015)

I'm looking for a height and weight growth chart for GSD pups. I'd prefer one with a range for the heights and weights. Also, if anyone wants to share their spreadsheet or other doc with their dog's growth, that'd be great. THANKS!


----------



## djm899 (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi...if you put Height/Weight Chart into the search above, a bunch of them come up. Good luck!


----------

